# winter photoshoot locations



## schumionbike (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, so I am planning a photoshoot with a friend of mine.  It's in the winter and the theme  is the Vietnamese traditional dress.  Here is the problem.  The winter in CT is quite cold so we kind of have to do the shoot indoor.    For me the best location probably is the mall but that could trouble some with the security and all of that.  Where is a good place to go that is indoor with decent lighting for you to do a photoshoot.  Anyone have any idea??? thanks.


----------



## camz (Aug 28, 2009)

The mall is actually a great idea. The last shoot we did we planned it during a sunday morning right at opening for obvious crowd control reasons. Have someone help you out clear the line while shooting, it's difficult doing that on your own. Some of the malls here got smart and started requiring shooting permits so we went to one where it wasn't so where it also had great lighting(glass ceilings). Malls already have props for you if you wanted that winter theme so that bird's definitely killed. Check out the shoot here

Generally you want indoor locations to have lighting coming from all directions evenly if you are a natural light shooter. If your a strobist well you can pretty much shoot anywhere but I do feel bad for you carrying all that clunk around and getting less shots b/c of damn setup time  j/k.

So scout places under that criteria - could be a train station, a mall, a senior center...who knows what's in CT right? Dramatics you can always go for the rembrandt style window lighting but do not limit yourself to just that. Give the client some versatility to choose from. Good luck on the shoot! :thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the tips, I saw your photoshoot, that's was beautifully done. I definitely going to scout around a little more in CT.


----------

